# vivarium size/gallons???



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

alot of care sheets list the recommend housing size in gallons,anyone have any idea how to convert this or how many gallons a 18x18x15 viv would be???


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Google!

18 inches x 18 inches x 15 inches in uk gallons - Google Search


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep in mind the difference between UK and US gallons though:

18 inches x 18 inches x 15 inches in uk gallons - Google Search

18 inches x 18 inches x 15 inches in us gallons - Google Search


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Keep in mind the difference between UK and US gallons though:
> 
> 18 inches x 18 inches x 15 inches in uk gallons - Google Search
> 
> 18 inches x 18 inches x 15 inches in us gallons - Google Search


brill never knew you could do that on google


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you looked hard enough you could probably find a donkey knitting on google.


----------

